# Narrows last nightf



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Narrows last night*

Anthony and I made it out there around 7 pm to see the tide moving hard and the wind blowing equally hard. Not to mention it was freezing out. Nobody else showed up but it was probably for the better. A few guys were fishing when we got there and we saw a nice 27" caught by a guy using 8lb test with a little jig. Took him about 10 minutes to reel him in. Fish were not biting that aggressively but they were all bigger in size compared to last time out. With the wind tide was as low as I have ever seen there. We were standing on the edge of the rocks near the large concrete pylon. We ended up catching a few 14 to 15" shorts and I had one that probably was over 18 but threw it back b/c we decided not to keep anything that small. See you AI guys on Friday night!


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

*point look out or kents narrows*

Which one of these two places is better to fish?


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

sorry could'nt make it had to babysit little girl while wife went to church


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

> Which one of these two places is better to fish?


If I lived in between the two, I'd almost always head south to PLO.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Good Words and this is coming from Joey, the guy who loves the narrows. He is right though the narrows is a limited fishing spot and if you had a boat would be on point. Head south my friend.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think for a short night of fishing, I would hit Narrows. Lots of small rockfish with some keepers mixed in. For a longer trip I would definitely hit PLO. More variety of fish, blues, stripers, trout, and many others. Of course if you're a lure lover, Narrows is much better suited for lures as PLO is more of a bait place. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If you want to fish a variety of fish and perhaps larger fish during this time, I would say PLO. If you want to toss some lures and get a few dinks for fun, Narrows. Depending on where you live, but for me, PLO is a hike to get skunked.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

*FL*

Sorry couldn't make it last night, but decided to catch up on needed sleep

STill on for next wed and it sounds as if we may have a crowd. Looking forward to it and it should be fun. 

We get free lunch here, so if there are any leftovers, will make sure that I grab some to bring along.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Free Lunch*

Sounds like my kind of job. Do they got any postions open? Sounds good!


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

We get it everyday and it gets old after a while, do you really want to work here, I thought your jobs sounded more exciting

You may not get to pick and choose what you get, but it is atleast a start. Something to pick at for the munchies. Who is bringing the cold ones


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Wrongway, everyone gets skunked occassionally, and me living so close to the Narrows have experienced that phenom. But, I want to fish PLO, and I will, and maybe or maybe not get skunked (heck, been skunked at AI, but it ain;t just about fishin'). As for Wed, and the cold one, FL buying (better be light beer) now we have to decide where, heck, with my transfer, I don't even know when I work.

Ahhhhhh, but who cares, tell me you'll be there with a couple of colds, and I'll find a way.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

where are you guys and girls going fishing wends night. might be able to go.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

looks like we will prob go kent narrows unless the gang changes its mind and wants to go elsewhere. I don't care as long as I get to fish

Need my fish trip soon before I loose my mind

Karen


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*cold ones*

Well I believe it is going to be cold enough but if everyone wants a cold one then I can do my part and chip in with a few. We'll decide when we get there.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Have we decided where we are fishing wed yet, I am def going, had to change my night off back to Wed, was scheduled for Monday.

Forcast says it may rain but far enough away that it might change. I hope so. Anything I need to bring besides warm clothes and pole and the usual

kp


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*hookem good*

Wed night what time. I might be there during the day since I have to visit the court. I was cited for having a baby rock in my bait bucket. I don't know how I missed that thing among 60 or so baby perch. I hope they take it easy on me.

tight lines and hope to see some of you Wed. Bring warm clothes.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

trying to leave work around 3 to get there by 5, but latest leaving here would be around 430. Will do my best to get there as early as possible to ensure my quality time fishing.

Good luck in court, that sucks. Hope to see you there if the weather holds good.

kp


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

My court time is 8:30am but who knows how long I have to wait there. So, I decided to make a fishing day out of it since I'm over there anyway. I think I will take my son for company. If the fishing is good and we don't freeze, we'll wait 'til some of you get there.

screaming reels.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

works for me, will your son make it through court?


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

He's 6 and we can handle it, I think. He's pretty mature for his age.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

best of luck again, I know my 10 and 7 aren't mature enough to handle it. I would end up in jail because of them.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

what time is everybody getting there (roughly)


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

has anybody fished matapeake lately. have'nt heard much from there.


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Kents or PLO?*

Joey, Anthony, Wrongway, FL Fisherman
I went to PLO on Friday and was very disappointed. I stayed there from 5pm til 9:30. Not even a nibble. Nobody caught anything at the pier. There were some guys that stayed there for half a day a didn't get anything.
Along the rock side only two guys caught some rockfish but no keepers except for a 19" I think. I'm starting to think that you all lied to me so I would stay away from your hot spot


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Did you fish the high tide? Sometimes they just aren't biting.  Sorry to hear about the poor report. Usually the best fishing is at night. We will be fishing there after the scheduled clean-up sometime next month.
-Anthony


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

I feel your pain. Felt the skunk for the first time in a long time this weekend too. Like the old saying goes, "That's why it's called fishing and not catching."  You'll know it's my hot spot when I don't mention the name. Isn't that right FL?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

you can have your favorite spot to yourself, but leave us the leftovers.

tight lips.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

tdoan21, what types of bait were you using? Normally I try to fish through at least one set of tide before calling it quits. PLO is a large place to fish and many times some location on the beach catch plenty of fish while others get skunked. At least you got out to fish and hopefully your next trip there will be a better one.


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

I was fishing on the pier using spots and alewife. Others were using bloodworms. Only one guy from the pier caught a 12" rock using bloodworm. Is the pier or the surf better? Or where's a good spot along that park?


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

If you can, take some people with you and spread out. The odds are better and usually if you can't catch fish in one place, you can catch fish in others. One on the pier another in the causeway etc. I always regret not moving if the fishing isn't good. Then there is the second guessing that I moved from a place that would have caught fish later. The dilemmas of fishing. Go figure.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

This weekend was really bad for PLO, I fished there Sat from 9-9pm and nothing, was checking out the pier and the rest of the causeway but nothing caught all day.
I was fishing with I guy who was there from thursday to sunday and he only caught a few striper. No blues at all. I think it may have been the weather.


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

Planning to go again tomorrow, but not sure if I want to go to PLO or Kents. How will the rain affect each place and is it better morning or night?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Take a kid fishing*

If you have a kid like me ..he's only six..send him to fish different locations if the fishing is slow in one! If they happen to catch something it will hopefully keep them intersted thus lengthening your fishing trip!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Dry at KN*

You can always fish under the bridge at KN and you won't get wet. You can't do that at the PLO. If PLO is hit or miss, I would go to KN since you can always catch little stripers there until the cows come home. Just have to know what kind of lures to use. Try skirts. They work like a charm.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

> You can always fish under the bridge at KN and you won't get wet


Unless your fishing under the smaller bridge, your still going to get wet. Bring the rain gear just in case. The newer bridge is very high and the rain comes in at an angle with the wind. Fished there lastnight under the bridge and 
cold + wind + rain = miserable  
Thank God for Gore-Tex!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

OK. Nobody's going to escape the rain when it's windy. When the wind is relatively calm, you can get away with not having gore-tex. I'm always prepared though as you say. But unless the fishing is really good, I only last about a couple of hours in the wet.

Tight lines and screaming reels to you.

Hookem good


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

I would like to go to the Kents but never tried lures. I have always used live bait for the past 15 years and feel reluctant about switching over, especially if I don't have someone to show me. What are my chances of being successful with spots and are there many legal rocks?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

tdoan I am sure you would do ok with live spot there but the current is so heavy that it would be hard to hold bottom. Plus all the snags. If you know a place to get a bunch of live spot shoot me a pm because I too use them a lot. I was also reluctant to cross over to lures but am glad I did. Like you said you just need that little help at first and then you are on your way. If you want we can meet up sometime at the narrows and I will set you up with the basics. There are a lot of dinks at the narrows but have seen decent keepers come out of there everytime this year. Dinks usually hold to the top of the water while the larger ones stay in mid to bottom water. Hope this helps!


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

FL,
I usually get my spots at the DC wharf. They're usually fresh (they're not frozen like some bait places) and cost about $8 for 5lb (sometimes more). They're not any cheaper then some supermarkets but it's pretty cheap for where I live. I heard a lot of Korean supermarkets sell some fresh ones too, but never been to one. 

That'll be cool if you can show me some pointers. I noticed that you are in the military. Where are you stationed at?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Fort Belvoir, Va


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm about 10-15 min from there. I'm stationed at the Pentagon.

Do you know ho to get to the wharf?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Never been to the wharf but I know where it is. I think I usually go fishing at the choptank pier but this year has been slow so I have expanded my horizon and have hit about ever place on the hot spots page for md.


----------

